
Microsoft FY10Q4 Results from Mini-Microsoft - aaronbrethorst
http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2010/07/microsoft-fy10q4-results.html
======
tshtf
For those who don't live in this space: this blog consistently has the most
reasonable comments and responses in the Microsoft world.

Proof? Look at the last two posts.

